
Ask HN: Why HN website still uses center tag and tables? - galfarragem
Is it a better approach? &lt;center&gt; tag was deprecated with HTML5 and tables don&#x27;t seem to be recommended.<p>By the other hand HN is probably the fastest website I visit..
======
davewiner
Probably because of the principle:

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/if_it_ain%27t_broke,_don%27t_...](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/if_it_ain%27t_broke,_don%27t_fix_it)

This site is perfectly readable in all browsers and it's really hard to
imagine the day when the browsers stop understanding <center> and <table>, so
it's probably good for perpetuity.

------
jsegura
Probably they just don't care about styling but they care on the content.

